# First run with AMZNTS, tale of 3 cheeses...



## spoolinaz (Sep 17, 2012)

Guess there's really no tale to tell. It work perfectly as described. Loaded her up about 1/3 full of pimaster choice pellets. Lit it off like the directions. Worked perfectly. Since I was smoking cheese, I did not have the smoker on. I am looking forward to my first hot smoke where I plan to use the AMZNTS to provide the smoke! It's truly an awesome product!













IMG_20120916_151744[1].jpg



__ spoolinaz
__ Sep 17, 2012






Left to right: Mozz, Pepper Jack, Swiss. I wrapped them all in cheese cloth just incase the sun decided to heat things up. Smoked them for 2 hours. Turned out great!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks great! I'm getting ready to throw some in my smoker...outside temp today is in the mid 50's


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks great. Now the wait


----------

